# Do Not Do This



## Braz (Jul 21, 2020)




----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Jul 21, 2020)

Hopefully it wasn't in "used" condition.


----------



## 2Mac (Jul 21, 2020)

Ashes To Ashes......... Let's Eat


----------



## Smokin' in AZ (Jul 21, 2020)

Now that there is funny, I don't care who you are.

Nice one Braz!

John


----------



## SmokinAl (Jul 21, 2020)

Oh my God!
Very ingenious, but probably not politically correct!
Al


----------



## Brokenhandle (Jul 21, 2020)

I love it! I've heard said you can't take your money with ya but nobody said anything about your smoker!

Ryan


----------



## HalfSmoked (Jul 21, 2020)

Awesome for a great laugh.

Warren


----------



## chopsaw (Jul 21, 2020)

Good one Braz 


2Mac said:


> Ashes To Ashes......... Let's Eat


That's perfect .


----------



## kruizer (Jul 21, 2020)

I surely hope they took the bedding out first.


----------



## GaryHibbert (Jul 24, 2020)

That would probably put a halt to BBQ raiders.  LOL
Gary


----------

